# Any disadvantage of using PC w/o UPS



## dpanshu (May 1, 2014)

It has been one year that my UPS died. I have not replaced the battery and using my PC without UPS. I don't see any problems yet. Is there any?

I have cooler master Xtreme Power 600W PSU.


----------



## happy17292 (May 1, 2014)

I am using my pc with a dead ups (battery) since last 3 years. No problems yet. Used a local psu for first 2 years and corsair cx500 since last 1yr


----------



## dpanshu (May 1, 2014)

What is the point of using a ups with dead battery. Will it benefit anything?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 1, 2014)

Same here
Use a dead psu and no problems yet
I guess it just keeps a constant flow of current and acts like a capacitor
Not much benefit though


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 1, 2014)

dpanshu said:


> What is the point of using a ups with dead battery. Will it benefit anything?



if it is a good one, it can prevent surges and other spikes.


----------

